# Ho tradito e sto male ...



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

So che forse lo dicono in tanti ma in un periodo brutto in cui non mi sentivo felice  è arrivato lui che mi corteggiava in un modo cavalleresco, mi scriveva poesie mi diceva cose carine di cui il quel momento avevo bisogno.... Il mio ragazzo in quel periodo non faceva altro che farmi notare tutti i miei sbagli dirmi che dovevo ripigliarmi da quel mio malessere e io.... ci sono cascata come un pero lesso... 

Con l'altro ci siamo visti 3 volte poi però è subentrata l'angoscia ( non che mi possa scoprire perchè sono certa al 1000 per 1000 che non ci sarà mai la possibilità) ma ( vi prego non ridete) sul fatto che lui dopo questa vita terrena lo possa scoprire e passare un eternità infelice, che  da vecchi guardandomi possa chiedermi se gli sono sempre stata fedele... 

io ho compreso dopo tutto questo che lo amo infinitamente che la mia vita senza di lui la mia vita non avrebbe senso, che anche se   non è un amore come nelle favole io voglio che questa storia vada avanti.

Con l'altro ho definitivamente chiuso tutto. 

Io ho sempre detto al mio compagno che se lui dovesse avere una scapatella di non venire a dirmelo per scaricarsi il peso... ma di mollarmi solo se se si fosse innamorato di un altra... 

Il peso che provo è enorme... potrò mai non dico dimenticare ma tornare a essere felice tra le sue braccia? 

Non posso ammettere di averlo tradito perchè non so se lui mi perdonerebbe.... 

sono una vera stupida , ma come cazzo ho fatto?


----------



## Tubarao (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> So che forse lo dicono in tanti ma in un periodo brutto in cui non mi sentivo felice  è arrivato lui che mi corteggiava in un modo cavalleresco, mi scriveva poesie mi diceva cose carine di cui il quel momento avevo bisogno.... Il mio ragazzo in quel periodo non faceva altro che farmi notare tutti i miei sbagli dirmi che dovevo ripigliarmi da quel mio malessere e io.... ci sono cascata come un pero lesso...
> 
> *Con l'altro ci siamo visti 3 volte poi però è subentrata l'angoscia ( non che mi possa scoprire perchè sono certa al 1000 per 1000 che non ci sarà mai la possibilità) ma ( vi prego non ridete) sul fatto che lui dopo questa vita terrena lo possa scoprire e passare un eternità infelice, che  da vecchi guardandomi possa chiedermi se gli sono sempre stata fedele... *
> 
> ...


Estiquatzi.................


......che è colui che incontrerete nell'altro mondo, non è uno spione. Certo, il suo silenzio mica è gratis.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> So che forse lo dicono in tanti ma in un periodo brutto in cui non mi sentivo felice  è arrivato lui che mi corteggiava in un modo cavalleresco, mi scriveva poesie mi diceva cose carine di cui il quel momento avevo bisogno.... Il mio ragazzo in quel periodo non faceva altro che farmi notare tutti i miei sbagli dirmi che dovevo ripigliarmi da quel mio malessere e io.... ci sono cascata come un pero lesso...
> 
> Con l'altro ci siamo visti 3 volte poi però è subentrata l'angoscia ( non che mi possa scoprire perchè sono certa al 1000 per 1000 che non ci sarà mai la possibilità) ma ( vi prego non ridete) sul fatto che lui dopo questa vita terrena lo possa scoprire e passare un eternità infelice, che  da vecchi guardandomi possa chiedermi se gli sono sempre stata fedele...
> 
> ...



Pensarci prima no eh!
Vabbè bando alle ciance ,capita ...
Ora pensa a come risolverla....se è successo da poco lascia passare un pò di tempo e poi valuterai se dirglielo o meno ...
Se vuoi dirglielo fallo ma non per scaricarti un peso che non puoi sopportare ma perchè ti sembra giusto  metterlo al corrente di una cosa che hai fatto e che hai fatto alle sue spalle e poi da lì subisci le conseguenze ...
Come cazzo hai fatto lo sai solo tu ....ma succede capisci succede non ti abbattere così....
Mi sembra di capire che dell'altro non ti freghi niente no!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

non confessare


----------



## Tebe (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non confessare


Quoto. Mai. E per nessuna ragione. E nell'aldilà si fanno i cazzi propri fidati


----------



## Attila (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> So che forse lo dicono in tanti ma in un periodo brutto in cui non mi sentivo felice è arrivato lui che mi corteggiava in un modo cavalleresco, mi scriveva poesie mi diceva cose carine di cui il quel momento avevo bisogno.... Il mio ragazzo in quel periodo non faceva altro che farmi notare tutti i miei sbagli dirmi che dovevo ripigliarmi da quel mio malessere e io.... ci sono cascata come un pero lesso...
> 
> Con l'altro ci siamo visti 3 volte poi però è subentrata l'angoscia ( non che mi possa scoprire perchè sono certa al 1000 per 1000 che non ci sarà mai la possibilità) ma ( vi prego non ridete) sul fatto che lui dopo questa vita terrena lo possa scoprire e passare un eternità infelice, che da vecchi guardandomi possa chiedermi se gli sono sempre stata fedele...
> 
> ...



Limitati alle poche considerazioni seguenti, fidati perché dall'esterno le cose appaiono sempre con maggior chiarezza e lucidità: 

a)  ti trovi in un rapporto fondato sulla fedeltà, hai sgarrato a una regola, ti senti male per questa ragione: è una punizione sufficiente, accetta questa realtà senza farti tante domande 

b) prendi atto che tornare su quello che è stato è impossibile; se credi a un futuro con lui, contribuisci a crearlo senza farti destabilizzare da quanto è successo: faresti male a te stessa e al tuo ragazzo

c) non cedere alla tentazione di scaricarti la coscienza parlandogliene.  Non servirebbe a nulla, a meno che lui non sia molto diverso dalla grande maggioranza dei lui...


----------



## Tubarao (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto. Mai. E per nessuna ragione. E nell'aldilà si fanno i cazzi propri fidati


Estiquatzi..............solo se lo paghi 

Esstiquatzi........altrimenti, racconta tutto


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con l'altro ho definitivamente chiuso tutto.
> 
> Io ho sempre detto al mio compagno che se lui dovesse avere una scapatella di non venire a dirmelo per scaricarsi il peso... ma di mollarmi solo se se si fosse innamorato di un altra...
> 
> ...


Ciao. Hai sbagliato, ok? Capita nella vita... ma è grave solo se non hai imparato niente, ok? Adesso sai che puoi sbagliare... stai attenta, no? E stai zitta per l'amor del cielo, solo tu ti meriti di portare il peso dei tuoi errori... Considerala come un'occasione per migliorarti, e per migliorare il vostro rapporto.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> So che forse lo dicono in tanti ma in un periodo brutto in cui non mi sentivo felice è arrivato lui che mi corteggiava in un modo cavalleresco, mi scriveva poesie mi diceva cose carine di cui il quel momento avevo bisogno.... Il mio ragazzo in quel periodo non faceva altro che farmi notare tutti i miei sbagli dirmi che dovevo ripigliarmi da quel mio malessere e io.... ci sono cascata come un pero lesso...
> 
> Con l'altro ci siamo visti 3 volte poi però è subentrata l'angoscia ( non che mi possa scoprire perchè sono certa al 1000 per 1000 che non ci sarà mai la possibilità) ma ( vi prego non ridete) sul fatto che lui dopo questa vita terrena lo possa scoprire e passare un eternità infelice, che da vecchi guardandomi possa chiedermi se gli sono sempre stata fedele...
> 
> ...


Daiiiii..non ti posso leggere..dirglielo? e perche'???ma cosa c'e'di grave..fregatene..sai quante e sere sono tornato a casa tranquillo anche se....basta abituarsi...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiiiii..non ti posso leggere..dirglielo? e perche'???ma cosa c'e'di grave..fregatene..sai quante e sere sono tornato a casa tranquillo anche se....basta abituarsi...


tradisci sempre con la stessa o vari?? scusa sono impicciona


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> So che forse lo dicono in tanti ma in un periodo brutto in cui non mi sentivo felice  è arrivato lui che mi corteggiava in un modo cavalleresco, mi scriveva poesie mi diceva cose carine di cui il quel momento avevo bisogno.... Il mio ragazzo in quel periodo non faceva altro che farmi notare tutti i miei sbagli dirmi che dovevo ripigliarmi da quel mio malessere e io.... ci sono cascata come un pero lesso...
> 
> Con l'altro ci siamo visti 3 volte poi però è subentrata l'angoscia ( non che mi possa scoprire perchè sono certa al 1000 per 1000 che non ci sarà mai la possibilità) ma ( vi prego non ridete)* sul fatto che lui dopo questa vita terrena lo possa scoprire e passare un eternità infelice, che  da vecchi guardandomi possa chiedermi se gli sono sempre stata fedele... *
> 
> ...



No, io non rido perché credo che dopo questa vita avremo la conoscenza completa di tutto.
Lo sai che anche mio marito mi dice che i miei dubbi al suo riguardo saranno dissipati quel giorno, quindi non è follia per chi crede.
Anche il pensiero di quando sarete vecchi (ma che tristezza però) è da tenere in considerazione.
E' strano però che una così lungimirante come te sia caduta proprio come un pero lesso...ma tant'è, non volevo girare il coltello nella piaga, siamo tutti umani e imperfetti, non dimentichiamocelo mai.
Il silenzio ha un prezzo ed è quello di collocare il fattaccio nella tua anima e lì custodirlo per sempre a chiave, col carico di rimorsi che ne consegue.
Te la devi sentire, il tuo non confessare dovrà durare tutta la vita e non tutti ne sono capaci. 
Io no, per esempio, non potrei stare con questo peso e dovrei vuotare il sacco, sicuramente per alleggerirmi la coscienza ma anche per lui, per fare ammenda alla mancanza di rispetto, perché dicendoglielo mi sembrerebbe di rimediare all'umiliazione che gli ho dato, ma non è così.
In realtà, confessare una cosa del genere significa far soffrire il proprio compagno e, anche nel caso di perdono, infliggergli una condanna a vita per il ricordo che non l'abbandonerà mai.   
Da qui il mio consiglio che è quello di tacere per chi ce la fa.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto. Mai. E per nessuna ragione. E nell'aldilà si fanno i cazzi propri fidati





lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiiiii..non ti posso leggere..dirglielo? e perche'???ma cosa c'e'di grave..fregatene..sai quante e sere sono tornato a casa tranquillo anche se....basta abituarsi...



Voi due avete poco da fare gli splendidi 

Vi dice culo solo se dall'altra parte ci trovate Il Grande Spirito Manitù, che quello, è risaputo, passa tutto il tempo a farsi delle sane pipate della pace e di queste cose non gliene frega una cippa 

Qualsiasi altro dio troviate dall'altra parte, qualche migliaio di annetti di Purgatorio non ve li leva nessuno, manco se ve pentite e ve verniciate di giallo


----------



## Tebe_ (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Voi due avete poco da fare gli splendidi
> 
> Vi dice culo solo se dall'altra parte ci trovate Il Grande Spirito Manitù, che quello, è risaputo, passa tutto il tempo a farsi delle sane pipate della pace e di queste cose non gliene frega una cippa
> 
> Qualsiasi altro dio troviate dall'altra parte, qualche migliaio di annetti di Purgatorio non ve li leva nessuno, manco se ve pentite e ve verniciate di giallo


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con l'altro ci siamo visti 3 volte poi però è subentrata l'angoscia ( non che mi possa scoprire perchè sono certa al 1000 per 1000 che non ci sarà mai la possibilità) ma ( vi prego non ridete) sul fatto che lui dopo questa vita terrena lo possa scoprire e passare un eternità infelice, che  da vecchi guardandomi possa chiedermi se gli sono sempre stata fedele...


Non rido, ma l'ho riletto un paio di volte per esserne sicura. Ma tu sei proprio sicura sicura?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non sono sicura di niente...dopo 13 anni di storia mi continuo solo a chiedere perchè??


----------



## Tebe (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono sicura di niente...dopo 13 anni di storia mi continuo solo a chiedere perchè??


13 anni di storia?
ma non è più un amante. E' un secondo marito.


----------



## Eliade (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> 13 anni di storia?
> ma non è più un amante. E' un secondo marito.


tebe, credo 13 di storia con il fidanzato ufficiale....


----------



## Eliade (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono sicura di niente...dopo 13 anni di storia mi continuo solo a chiedere perchè??


Perché eri debole, psicologicamente e ti sei lasciata trasportare..può essere?


----------



## Tebe (29 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> tebe, credo 13 di storia con il fidanzato ufficiale....


Mi perdo i pezzi....la stanchezza...


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> So che forse lo dicono in tanti ma in un periodo brutto in cui non mi sentivo felice è arrivato lui che mi corteggiava in un modo cavalleresco, mi scriveva poesie mi diceva cose carine di cui il quel momento avevo bisogno.... Il mio ragazzo in quel periodo non faceva altro che farmi notare tutti i miei sbagli dirmi che dovevo ripigliarmi da quel mio malessere e io.... ci sono cascata come un pero lesso...
> 
> Con l'altro ci siamo visti 3 volte poi però è subentrata l'angoscia ( non che mi possa scoprire perchè sono certa al 1000 per 1000 che non ci sarà mai la possibilità) ma ( vi prego non ridete) sul fatto che lui dopo questa vita terrena lo possa scoprire e passare un eternità infelice, che da vecchi guardandomi possa chiedermi se gli sono sempre stata fedele...
> 
> ...



Ma quello che tu dici è bellissimo!

Ti sei fatta sfarinare il topinambur nel molino del manitoba e hai consumato la macina coi tuoi succhi loschi e infami, e la macina era di granito, il quale è durissimo!

E per questo sei brava, perchè sai di essere un folletto, di quelli che stanno nelle favole solo perchè gli orchi e i commercialisti farebbero troppa paura, e non vuoi morire nel peccato.

Ma ti dovresti mettere in fila davanti a quegli sportelli con l'impiegato gentile che ti tira due ceffoni al prezzo di uno, perchè ti piace...

Cioè una cartomante potrebbe dirti che se ti esce la papessa seguita dal carro a testa in guùà e poi dalla morte nera, forse stai confondendo i tarocchi con guerre stellari, ma non c'entra assolutamente niente!

E poi tre è il numero perfetto e non ti devi preoccupare più di tanto se non ti senti una vacca, perchè solo le stupide non ci si sentono ed allora saresti in buona compagnia.

Ma tu non sei già morta, semplicemente non sei mai nata.

L'utero ringrazia.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Limitati alle poche considerazioni seguenti, fidati perché dall'esterno le cose appaiono sempre con maggior chiarezza e lucidità:
> 
> a)  ti trovi in un rapporto fondato sulla fedeltà, hai sgarrato a una regola, ti senti male per questa ragione: è una punizione sufficiente, accetta questa realtà senza farti tante domande
> 
> ...



approvo .


----------



## Ewy (29 Febbraio 2012)

*e che problema c'e?*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> So che forse lo dicono in tanti ma in un periodo brutto in cui non mi sentivo felice è arrivato lui che mi corteggiava in un modo cavalleresco, mi scriveva poesie mi diceva cose carine di cui il quel momento avevo bisogno.... Il mio ragazzo in quel periodo non faceva altro che farmi notare tutti i miei sbagli dirmi che dovevo ripigliarmi da quel mio malessere e io.... ci sono cascata come un pero lesso...
> 
> Con l'altro ci siamo visti 3 volte poi però è subentrata l'angoscia ( non che mi possa scoprire perchè sono certa al 1000 per 1000 che non ci sarà mai la possibilità) ma ( vi prego non ridete) sul fatto che lui dopo questa vita terrena lo possa scoprire e passare un eternità infelice, che da vecchi guardandomi possa chiedermi se gli sono sempre stata fedele...
> 
> ...


Prova con un altro, vedrai che i complessi di colpa ti passeranno, se non ti passeranno definitivamente arriprova con un altro ancora e vedrai...:condom:  Ah! dimenticavo nell'aldila ci troverai Bonolis e Laurentis ma non ci fare caso...sono due bravi ragazzi che si fanno i cazzi loro..


----------



## Simy (29 Febbraio 2012)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> approvo .


ciao Micio! ma che fine hai fatto?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> So che forse lo dicono in tanti ma in un periodo brutto in cui non mi sentivo felice  è arrivato lui che mi corteggiava in un modo cavalleresco, mi scriveva poesie mi diceva cose carine di cui il quel momento avevo bisogno.... Il mio ragazzo in quel periodo non faceva altro che farmi notare tutti i miei sbagli dirmi che dovevo ripigliarmi da quel mio malessere e io.... ci sono cascata come un pero lesso...
> 
> Con l'altro ci siamo visti 3 volte poi però è subentrata l'angoscia ( non che mi possa scoprire perchè sono certa al 1000 per 1000 che non ci sarà mai la possibilità) ma ( vi prego non ridete) sul fatto che lui dopo questa vita terrena lo possa scoprire e passare un eternità infelice, che  da vecchi guardandomi possa chiedermi se gli sono sempre stata fedele...
> 
> ...


Hai sbagliato.
Ma siamo esseri umani,e l'importante è rendersene conto, e cercare di riacquistare stima di se stessi è fondamentale.
Qua su questo forum alcune volte abbiamo discusso se sia giusto dire oppure no, la verità al tradito, personalmente ho sempre dubbi su quale sia la scelta migliore, io ho avuto la notizia del tradimento immediatamente, e conosco quello che si prova a sentire la notizia, Farfalla ha deciso di non dire nulla al marito, potrebbe credo, dirti lei anche la sua opinione in merito.


----------



## tradito77 (1 Marzo 2012)

Io da tradito ti dico che se potessi tornare inditro non vorrei sapere.
Tu sei coscente della caxxata e non vuoi più ricascarci, quindi concentrati sulla felicità della vostra coppia e seppellisci quell'esperienza, che comunque ti ha schiarito le idee sulla tua strada.
Auguri.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Io da tradito ti dico che se potessi tornare inditro non vorrei sapere.
> Tu sei coscente della caxxata e non vuoi più ricascarci, quindi concentrati sulla felicità della vostra coppia e seppellisci quell'esperienza, che comunque ti ha schiarito le idee sulla tua strada.
> Auguri.




Scusa, non ricordo: ma tu l'hai scoperto o ha confessato lei come nel caso di Claudio?


----------



## tradito77 (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, non ricordo: ma tu l'hai scoperto o ha confessato lei come nel caso di Claudio?



L'ho scoperto io causa sms ambiguo.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Anche io da tradita e anche da traditrice non vorrei sapere.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> L'ho scoperto io causa sms ambiguo.



...già, credi che lei, conoscendola, te l'avrebbe confessato o sarebbe riuscita a tenersi dentro questo "macigno"?
E poi, si è mostrata pentita seriamente dopo?
Perché vedi, conta tanto l'atteggiamento che tengono dopo e se è rimorso autentico, te ne accorgi e ne tieni conto.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...già, credi che lei, conoscendola, te l'avrebbe confessato o sarebbe riuscita a tenersi dentro questo "macigno"?
> E poi, si è mostrata pentita seriamente dopo?
> *Perché vedi, conta tanto l'atteggiamento che tengono dopo e se è rimorso autentico, te ne accorgi e ne tieni conto.*


Scusate se mi intrometto, ma è vero quello in grassetto, peccato che però che il tradimento è una cosa che i traditi fanno cagare quasi a vita ai traditori.
Potete tenere conto finchè volete dell'atteggiamento dopo, ma voi traditi nei secoli dei secoli siete li a rigirare il coltello nella piaga.
Impedendo alla coppia di dimenticare e andare avanti.
Quindi il mio pensiero.
Vedendolo tra i miei amici e soprattutto leggendolo qui.
Non perdonate. Atteggiamento stronzo o no del traditore.


----------



## Niko74 (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma è vero quello in grassetto, peccato che però che il tradimento è una cosa che i traditi fanno cagare quasi a vita ai traditori.
> Potete tenere conto finchè volete dell'atteggiamento dopo, ma voi traditi nei secoli dei secoli siete li a rigirare il coltello nella piaga.
> Impedendo alla coppia di dimenticare e andare avanti.
> Quindi il mio pensiero.
> ...


E queste cose te le dicono sempre le statistiche? 
Quindi tu in base a quello che scrivi stai a rigirare continuamente il coltello nella piaga del tuo ragazzo che ti tradì tempo fa?
Pare di no da quello che ho letto e quindi hai scritto una cosa che nemmeno tu fai.

Io stesso non lo faccio con mia moglie e quindi non mi pare granché attendibile quello che scrivi


----------



## Niko74 (1 Marzo 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Io da tradito ti dico che se potessi tornare inditro non vorrei sapere.
> Tu sei coscente della caxxata e non vuoi più ricascarci, quindi concentrati sulla felicità della vostra coppia e seppellisci quell'esperienza, che comunque ti ha schiarito le idee sulla tua strada.
> Auguri.


Io invece anche se tornassi indietro vorrei sapere comunque.
La cosa per me è stata utile a suo modo.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma è vero quello in grassetto, peccato che però che il tradimento è una cosa che i traditi fanno cagare quasi a vita ai traditori.
> Potete tenere conto finchè volete dell'atteggiamento dopo, ma voi traditi nei secoli dei secoli siete li a rigirare il coltello nella piaga.
> Impedendo alla coppia di dimenticare e andare avanti.
> Quindi il mio pensiero.
> ...





Niko74 ha detto:


> E queste cose te le dicono sempre le statistiche?
> Quindi tu in base a quello che scrivi stai a rigirare continuamente il coltello nella piaga del tuo ragazzo che ti tradì tempo fa?
> Pare di no da quello che ho letto e quindi hai scritto una cosa che nemmeno tu fai.
> 
> Io stesso non lo faccio con mia moglie e quindi non mi pare granché attendibile quello che scrivi



Però Niko, è anche vero che tanti traditi continuano ad ossessionare e a rinfacciare sempre il misfatto ai loro partners. Non riescono proprio a metterci quella famosa pietra sopra.
Anch'io, confesso, di essere stata forse un po' eccessiva, ma ero un fiume in piena e piena di rancore.
Ma poi, è arrivata la calma.
Quando non arriva in un tempo ragionevole, bisogna prenderne atto del fatto che non ci si fa a perdonare e quindi...
trarne le dovute conclusioni.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E queste cose te le dicono sempre le statistiche?
> Quindi tu in base a quello che scrivi stai a rigirare continuamente il coltello nella piaga del tuo ragazzo che ti tradì tempo fa?
> Pare di no da quello che ho letto e quindi hai scritto una cosa che nemmeno tu fai.
> 
> Io stesso non lo faccio con mia moglie e quindi non mi pare granché attendibile quello che scrivi


No, perchè io qui prima sono una traditrice e poi una tradita. Quindi ragiono diversamente. Ma tutte le donne che ho conosciuto che sono state tradite non riescono a dimenticare. E anche questo forum ne è un esempio.
Non ci vogliono le statistiche .Basta sapere leggere


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, perchè io qui prima sono una traditrice e poi una tradita. Quindi ragiono diversamente. Ma tutte le donne che ho conosciuto che sono state tradite *non riescono a dimenticare.* E anche questo forum ne è un esempio.
> Non ci vogliono le statistiche .Basta sapere leggere




Hai detto bene: non riescono a dimenticare, perché è impossibile dimenticare.
Ma un conto è prenderne atto, sapere cioè che il ricordo ci sarà sempre ma che ci si potrà convivere abbastanza serenamente, un conto è l'impossibilità al perdono e di conseguenza il fargliela pagare vita natural durante.
E questo comportamento, secondo me, è da considerare riprovevole allo stesso modo, se non peggio, di quello del traditore, perché nessuno, neanche un condannato all'ergastolo, merita un simile supplizio.
E lo dico da tradita.


----------



## Konrad (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però Niko, è anche vero che tanti traditi continuano ad ossessionare e a rinfacciare sempre il misfatto ai loro partners. Non riescono proprio a metterci quella famosa pietra sopra.
> Anch'io, confesso, di essere stata forse un po' eccessiva, ma ero un fiume in piena e piena di rancore.
> Ma poi, è arrivata la calma.
> Quando non arriva in un tempo ragionevole, bisogna prenderne atto del fatto che non ci si fa a perdonare e quindi...
> trarne le dovute conclusioni.


Il punto è che "un tempo ragionevole" è molto soggettiva come unità di misura. Qual'è ragionevole? Un anno, due anni, tre anni?
Hai perfettamente ragione a dire che serve autoanalisi obiettiva, saper valutare con distacco se attacchi di ansia e gelosia a distanza di tempo siano o meno passeggeri e, nel caso non lo fossero, saper dire "basta" anche se prima si era optato per il perdono. D'altro canto la "pietra sopra" è comunque un termine troppo vago. Cos'è rinfacciare? Un riferimento a quanto avvenuto opuure una accusa per quello? C'era un thread di una donna che, dopo il tradimento, si era ritrovata ad essere controllata dappertutto e su tutto... lì il marito avrebbe dovuto ammettere che il perdono non arrivava e che sarebbe stato meglio finire la storia, nonostante le buone intenzioni iniziali. Dall'altra parte invece un tradimento (scoperto o ammesso che sia), nel decidere di ritentare, deve e può essere anche una questione di crescita reciproca e quindi menzionarlo (senza accuse o attacchi) non è un rinfacciare bensì un riconoscere che è successo ed un parlarne insieme (perchè se la decisione ultima è una colpa di chi tradisce le motivazioni che portano alla decisione possono nascondere anche "colpe" di chi viene tradito). Far finta di nulla in realtà non risolve niente perchè sotto sotto ognuno dei due ci ripensa... infatti se non ci pensa il traditore allora non c'è alcun rimorso o pentimento, se non ci pensa il tradito allora forse manca proprio l'interesse.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene: non riescono a dimenticare, perché è impossibile dimenticare.
> Ma un conto è prenderne atto, sapere cioè che il ricordo ci sarà sempre ma che *ci si potrà convivere abbastanza serenamente, *un conto è l'impossibilità al perdono e di conseguenza il fargliela pagare vita natural durante.
> E questo comportamento, secondo me, è da considerare riprovevole allo stesso modo, se non peggio, di quello del traditore, perché nessuno, neanche un condannato all'ergastolo, merita un simile supplizio.
> E lo dico da tradita.


...il convivere abbastanza serenamente con il ricordo di un tradimento è...sfiancante. Vagamente doloroso. E' come avere una parte di se comunque più sensibile. E credo che anche gli equilibri della coppia saltino, quasi sempre in peggio. Perchè il traditore verrà sempre trattato da traditore e non più da quello che era prima.
Ci sono mille modi sottili( e magari anche inconsapevoli) per non fargli mai dimenticare quello sbaglio.
Sbaglio che già lui probabilmente sente come un marchio a fuoco.
Lo vedo nelle coppie dei miei amici.
Tutto ok. Ma non sono più quelli di prima.
Anche io e Mattia non siamo più quelli di prima dopo la sua ex amante, infatti  siamo meglio.
E non ho mai fino ad ora conosciuto un altra coppia che abbia ricostruito il dopo meglio del prima.
Perchè sono certa che se a tutti i traditi di questo forum chiedessi se la loro coppia era meglio prima o adesso molti direbbero prima. Perchè dopo si sono dovuti confrontare con cose che non pensavano.

Poi ci sono i fuori di testa che davvero triturano a vita ma li sono scelte anche del traditore se accettare o meno di fare una vita di penitenza.


----------



## Konrad (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...il convivere abbastanza serenamente con il ricordo di un tradimento è...sfiancante. Vagamente doloroso. E' come avere una parte di se comunque più sensibile. E credo che anche gli equilibri della coppia saltino, quasi sempre in peggio. Perchè il traditore verrà sempre trattato da traditore e non più da quello che era prima.
> Ci sono mille modi sottili( e magari anche inconsapevoli) per non fargli mai dimenticare quello sbaglio.
> Sbaglio che già lui probabilmente sente come un marchio a fuoco.
> Lo vedo nelle coppie dei miei amici.
> ...


Credo che la differenza la faccia il modo di confrontarsi con la realtà da parte di entrambi. Non funzionerà mai se chi viene tradito continuerà a rinfacciare, non funzionerà altresì se chi viene tradito si sentirà "vittima" o "giusto". Funzionerà (e non è importante se "meglio" o "peggio" perchè quello che conta è se il rapporto è maturo o immaturo) se entrambi sapranno vedere le cose da ogni angolazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, perchè io qui prima sono una traditrice e poi una tradita. Quindi ragiono diversamente. Ma tutte le donne che ho conosciuto che sono state tradite non riescono a dimenticare. E anche questo forum ne è un esempio.
> Non ci vogliono le statistiche .Basta sapere leggere


Tebe, io ho una strana abitudine: quando uno mi colpisce alla schiena, posso perdonarlo, ma difficilmente torno a dargli le spalle. Si chiama istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...il convivere abbastanza serenamente con il ricordo di un tradimento è...sfiancante. Vagamente doloroso. E' come avere una parte di se comunque più sensibile. E credo che anche gli equilibri della coppia saltino, quasi sempre in peggio. Perchè il traditore verrà sempre trattato da traditore e non più da quello che era prima.
> Ci sono mille modi sottili( e magari anche inconsapevoli) per non fargli mai dimenticare quello sbaglio.
> Sbaglio che già lui probabilmente sente come un marchio a fuoco.
> Lo vedo nelle coppie dei miei amici.
> ...


Io ho pensato molto a quanto hai raccontato di te, Mattia e del tradimento che hai subito, e mi è venuto un dubbio: non è che tu sei stata così brava a dimenticare il suo tradimento perchè sapevi che questo ti avrebbe reso facile dimenticare anche i tuoi, in futuro? Non fraintendermi, non dico che ci sia un calcolo dietro... ma una forma mentis.


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho pensato molto a quanto hai raccontato di te, Mattia e del tradimento che hai subito, e mi è venuto un dubbio: non è che tu sei stata così brava a dimenticare il suo tradimento perchè sapevi che questo ti avrebbe reso facile dimenticare anche i tuoi, in futuro? Non fraintendermi, non dico che ci sia un calcolo dietro... ma una forma mentis.


E mica e' l'unica qua.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho pensato molto a quanto hai raccontato di te, Mattia e del tradimento che hai subito, e mi è venuto un dubbio: non è che tu sei stata così brava a dimenticare il suo tradimento *perchè sapevi che questo ti avrebbe reso facile dimenticare anche i tuoi, in futuro?* Non fraintendermi, non dico che ci sia un calcolo dietro... ma una forma mentis.


Ci ho pensato ma visto che io in questi sette anni sono stata assolutamente fedele ( mai successo) perchè pensavo che davvero Mattia fosse diverso da me, che ho sempre tradito, non ci ho nemmeno mai pensato a tradirlo se non una volta ma che immediatamente ho lasciato perdere.
Non pensavo proprio di tradirlo Sbriciolata. Non mi sono nemmeno posta il problema.
La domanda piuttosto dovrebbe essere messa in questo modo.
Se Mattia NON ti avesse tradita...tu lo avresti tradito con manager?
Ecco. Non lo so.
L'esperienza dice si, perchè ho sempre tradito...ma non ne sono certa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato ma visto che io in questi sette anni sono stata assolutamente fedele ( mai successo) perchè pensavo che davvero Mattia fosse diverso da me, che ho sempre tradito, non ci ho nemmeno mai pensato a tradirlo se non una volta ma che immediatamente ho lasciato perdere.
> Non pensavo proprio di tradirlo Sbriciolata. Non mi sono nemmeno posta il problema.
> La domanda piuttosto dovrebbe essere messa in questo modo.
> Se Mattia NON ti avesse tradita...tu lo avresti tradito con manager?
> ...


Avevo pensato pure questo... ma tu continuavi a dire che avevi dimenticato...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avevo pensato pure questo... ma tu continuavi a dire che avevi dimenticato...



Non si dimentica un tradimento ...di qualsiasi tradimento si tratti...
Ti mette di fronte ad un'altra realtà...e se vuoi continuare il rapporto devi valutare se ti importa di più stare con questa persona e per quali motivi...piuttosto di continuare a pensare a quello che ha fatto e perchè lo ha fatto..


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> E mica e' l'unica qua.


ben arrivato...il mio nick potrebbe essere pignoletto..

si hai ragione la teoria di Sbri e'giusta....d'altronde nel mio piccolo,sento tutti i giorni dirmi..attento se imparo qualcosa contraccambio...e sono certo che per prima non inizierebbe,parlo di mia moglie...l'altra e'diverso


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Avevo pensato pure questo... ma tu continuavi a dire che avevi dimenticato...



il punto è che io sono una traditrice. E non so se avrei tradito o non tradito ma è una domanda  INDIPENDENTE dal tradimento di Mattia.


----------



## Eliade (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato ma visto che io in questi sette anni sono stata assolutamente fedele ( mai successo) perchè pensavo che davvero Mattia fosse diverso da me, che ho sempre tradito, non ci ho nemmeno mai pensato a tradirlo se non una volta ma che immediatamente ho lasciato perdere.
> Non pensavo proprio di tradirlo Sbriciolata. Non mi sono nemmeno posta il problema.
> La domanda piuttosto dovrebbe essere messa in questo modo.
> Se Mattia NON ti avesse tradita...tu lo avresti tradito con manager?
> ...


 Diciamo che il suo tradimento ti ha dato il via libera...


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Il punto è che "un tempo ragionevole" è molto soggettiva come unità di misura. Qual'è ragionevole? Un anno, due anni, tre anni?
> Hai perfettamente ragione a dire che serve autoanalisi obiettiva, saper valutare con distacco se attacchi di ansia e gelosia a distanza di tempo siano o meno passeggeri e, nel caso non lo fossero, saper dire "basta" anche se prima si era optato per il perdono. D'altro canto la "pietra sopra" è comunque un termine troppo vago. Cos'è rinfacciare? Un riferimento a quanto avvenuto opuure una accusa per quello? C'era un thread di una donna che, dopo il tradimento, si era ritrovata ad essere controllata dappertutto e su tutto... lì il marito avrebbe dovuto ammettere che il perdono non arrivava e che sarebbe stato meglio finire la storia, nonostante le buone intenzioni iniziali. Dall'altra parte invece un tradimento (scoperto o ammesso che sia), nel decidere di ritentare, deve e può essere anche una questione di crescita reciproca e quindi menzionarlo (senza accuse o attacchi) non è un rinfacciare bensì un riconoscere che è successo ed un parlarne insieme (perchè se la decisione ultima è una colpa di chi tradisce le motivazioni che portano alla decisione possono nascondere anche "colpe" di chi viene tradito). Far finta di nulla in realtà non risolve niente perchè sotto sotto ognuno dei due ci ripensa... infatti se non ci pensa il traditore allora non c'è alcun rimorso o pentimento, se non ci pensa il tradito allora forse manca proprio l'interesse.



Un tempo ragionevole è quello che si percepisce essere all'interno della coppia.
Arriva un momento in cui si vede chiaramente che la corda sta per spezzarsi e si intravvede quello che sarà il punto di non ritorno, ecco quello è il tempo ragionevole entro cui impegnarsi per far finire la crisi, sempre che ci stia ancora a cuore continuare la vita col nostro compagno.
Rinfacciare l'ho inteso in senso distruttivo: quelle frecciate accusatorie che lanciamo senza controllo, quelle scenate di gelosia condite di tanta cattiveria, insomma...tutto il repertorio.
Sono d'accordo con te sull'occasione di crescita come persone e come coppia che ci è stata data dal tradimento.
Si può ricostruire con basi più solide e autentiche e questo è l'unico aspetto positivo di tutta la faccenda.
Comunque, come si fa a far finta di nulla?
C'è qualcuno che fa così? Che ci mette subito una pezza?


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Diciamo che il suo tradimento ti ha dato il via libera...


Più che il via libera ha confermato quello che sostenevo da sempre. Che la fedeltà non esiste ed essere traditi è solo una rottura di palle temporanea e che si vive una volta sola.
Tutto il resto è polvere da scrollarsi addosso.

Non mi sono pentita di essere stata fedele per sette anni. Anzi. Ne sono orgogliosa. 
Ma si sa....chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il punto è che io sono una traditrice. E non so se avrei tradito o non tradito ma è una domanda INDIPENDENTE dal tradimento di Mattia.


eh, ma mettiti d'accordo con te stessa però... che ti sto dicendo io? Tu eri una traditrice prima, quindi avevi un'altra forma mentis, cioè concepivi il tradimento come una cosa che era possibile TU facessi, partendo da questo punto di vista è logico desumere che ti aspetti una cosa possibile anche subirlo il tradimento, per te non è una cosa inconcepibile, questo ti permette di avere una capacità di gestione dell'evento che chi, come me, non lo concepisce, non riesce ad avere. Tebe... per farla corta... tu sei vaccinata


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ..*.il convivere abbastanza serenamente con il ricordo di un tradimento è...sfiancante. Vagamente doloroso. E' come avere una parte di se comunque più sensibile.* E credo che anche gli equilibri della coppia saltino, quasi sempre in peggio. Perchè il traditore verrà sempre trattato da traditore e non più da quello che era prima.
> Ci sono mille modi sottili( e magari anche inconsapevoli) per non fargli mai dimenticare quello sbaglio.
> Sbaglio che già lui probabilmente sente come un marchio a fuoco.
> Lo vedo nelle coppie dei miei amici.
> ...



Sarà sicuramente vagamente doloroso, ma solo vagamente, come dici tu, ed è già tanto.
Quello è ciò che mi auguro in un prossimo futuro, so che sono una persona sensibile, quindi temo che mi farà sempre un po' male, sarà un elemento di disturbo, ma è grazie a questo elemento che la nostra coppia si è salvata, perché eravamo distanti, distaccati e ora siamo uniti, in un modo forte ma diverso.
Sì, noi non siamo più quelli di prima, come nessuno lo è più, e non so ancora dirti se siamo meglio o peggio, sicuramente diversi.
Quando la malinconia e il turbamento che ancora mi sopraffanno se ne saranno andati, potrò valutare la cosa in maniera più obiettiva.
Riguardo a te: essere diventati migliori di prima è un tesoro da custodire, ma questo miglioramento non ha niente a che vedere col tuo tradimento, vero? 
Se ricordo bene, è avvenuto di recente...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe, io ho una strana abitudine: quando uno mi colpisce alla schiena, posso perdonarlo, ma difficilmente torno a dargli le spalle. Si chiama istinto di sopravvivenza.


:up:


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma mettiti d'accordo con te stessa però... che ti sto dicendo io? Tu eri una traditrice prima, quindi avevi un'altra forma mentis, cioè concepivi il tradimento come una cosa che era possibile TU facessi, partendo da questo punto di vista è logico desumere che ti aspetti una cosa possibile anche subirlo il tradimento, per te non è una cosa inconcepibile, questo ti permette di avere una capacità di gestione dell'evento che chi, come me, non lo concepisce, non riesce ad avere. Tebe... per farla corta... tu sei vaccinata


ok...ora ho capito. Scusa eh...ma sto sbirciando sul forum e intanto tentando di lavorare! Meglio che lavori e basta per ora...


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma mettiti d'accordo con te stessa però... che ti sto dicendo io? Tu eri una traditrice prima, quindi avevi un'altra forma mentis, cioè concepivi il tradimento come una cosa che era possibile TU facessi, partendo da questo punto di vista è logico desumere che ti aspetti una cosa possibile anche subirlo il tradimento, per te non è una cosa inconcepibile, questo ti permette di avere una capacità di gestione dell'evento che chi, come me, non lo concepisce, non riesce ad avere. Tebe... per farla corta... tu sei vaccinata




E sì, hai ragione, Tebe è vaccinata e buon per lei che vive meglio.
Una cosa è certa: i traditori non meritano affatto il nostro dolore, e io me ne voglio liberare al più presto.
Si dice che volere è potere, no? Allora mi voglio impegnare al massimo stadio per riuscire nell'intento.
Loro non sono così sofferenti, non lo sono mai stati, ma scusa se generalizzo..... parlo per me allora.
Il mio è dispiaciuto, turbato, ma lo è di riflesso alla situazione, e non è mai apparso sofferente.
Ed è ovvio che sia così: se non fosse stato scoperto non avrebbe mai confessato nulla per la totale assenza di sensi di colpa (ci posso mettere la mano sul fuoco, come del resto per quasi tutti) quindi...che sofferenza può mostrare, se non c'è sofferenza?
Dovrebbero sposarsi fra traditori, con la stessa forma mentis come hai detto tu, invece non accade quasi mai...

P.s. scusa, ma tu sei ancora insieme al marito?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Più che il via libera ha confermato quello che sostenevo da sempre. Che la fedeltà non esiste ed essere traditi è solo una rottura di palle temporanea e che si vive una volta sola.
> Tutto il resto è polvere da scrollarsi addosso.
> 
> Non mi sono pentita di essere stata fedele per sette anni. Anzi. Ne sono orgogliosa.
> Ma si sa....chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato.:mrgreen:



il problema e'fermarsi..io non riesco


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il problema e'fermarsi..io non riesco


:mrgreen:
Io te lo dirò Lothar...vediamo cosa succede con manager...stiamo organizzando la seconda uscita Motel.
Che spero vivamente vada meglio della prima!!!!!


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> Io te lo dirò Lothar...vediamo cosa succede con manager...stiamo organizzando la seconda uscita Motel.
> Che spero vivamente vada meglio della prima!!!!!



Scusate l'intromissione...ma perché è andata male?
Cambio di programma improvviso?


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi sono pentita di essere stata fedele per sette anni. Anzi. Ne sono orgogliosa.
> Ma si sa....chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato.:mrgreen:


Ma allora sei proprio fanatica per la statistica.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusate l'intromissione...ma perché è andata male?
> Cambio di programma improvviso?


fai dell'ironia?:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> Io te lo dirò Lothar...vediamo cosa succede con manager...stiamo organizzando la seconda uscita Motel.
> Che spero vivamente vada meglio della prima!!!!!



:mexican:ma guarda che la prima volta fuori casa con nuova mica e'semplice...da tanto sei abituato in un modo..poi vorresti fare faville..non per difendere il tuo amante..ma la prima volta con questa tipa,che mi ha messo ko...e'stata particolare anche con me.finendo pero'benepoi fate presto...mica non avete niente da ..ergere...


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> Io te lo dirò Lothar...vediamo cosa succede con manager...stiamo organizzando la seconda uscita Motel.
> *Che spero vivamente vada meglio della prima!!!!!*


Se non dovessero andare  meglio, non ritornare qui tutta incazzata e uscirtene con qualcosa del tipo

Tuba togli quell'avatar che non lo posso più vedere


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> fai dell'ironia?:mrgreen:


se non ha letto l'inizio..


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusate l'intromissione...ma perché è andata male?
> Cambio di programma improvviso?



Perchè il manager aveva i calzini:carneval:
Ma non quelli indispensabili:carneval:


----------



## Ewy (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E sì, hai ragione, Tebe è vaccinata e buon per lei che vive meglio.
> Una cosa è certa: i traditori non meritano affatto il nostro dolore, e io me ne voglio liberare al più presto.
> Si dice che volere è potere, no? Allora mi voglio impegnare al massimo stadio per riuscire nell'intento.
> Loro non sono così sofferenti, non lo sono mai stati, ma scusa se generalizzo..... parlo per me allora.
> ...


Noi traditori non siamo sofferenti perche' siamo convinti che sia giusto cosi', e' strano ma e' cosi', nessun rimorso sino a quando non veniamo scoperti (io per fortuna mai), ci sono andato mooolto vicino pero' e in quei momenti mi sono reso conto del dolore che avrei dato a mia moglie. Non si confessa mai un tradimento per ovvi motivi, pensa se tu non lo avessi scoperto...


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè il manager aveva i calzini:carneval:


Col buco d'ordinanza?


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Noi traditori non siamo sofferenti perche' siamo convinti che sia giusto cosi', e' strano ma e' cosi', nessun rimorso sino a quando non veniamo scoperti (*io per fortuna mai),* ci sono andato mooolto vicino pero' e in quei momenti mi sono reso conto del dolore che avrei dato a mia moglie. Non si confessa mai un tradimento per ovvi motivi, pensa se tu non lo avessi scoperto...




...senti che presuntuoso!!!
Stai molto attento, anche il mio era convinto di sé stesso e l'ho visto come è andata a finire...:mrgreen:
Sono contentissima di averlo scoperto, molto meno lui.
E questo perché mi dà la possibilità di condurre il gioco, capisci? Il famoso coltello dalla parte del manico.
Il potere è mio, ora, e non è cosa da poco.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè il manager aveva i calzini:carneval:
> Ma non quelli indispensabili:carneval:




E allora? 
Gli sono bastati quelli per "smontarsi"?
Se non si era capito, non ho letto.


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Cattivi che non siete altro e state andando ot.
Sono certa che la prossima andrà BENISSIMO!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cattivi che non siete altro e state andando ot.
> Sono certa che la prossima andrà BENISSIMO!!!!:mrgreen:


Oooo diceva pure coso.....coso là....aiutame a dì..............ICARO


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cattivi che non siete altro e state andando ot.
> Sono certa che la prossima andrà BENISSIMO!!!!:mrgreen:


Ma si' vai tranquilla, ti penseremo e tiferemo per il magnager.

Ci teniamo alla tua serenita', altro non possiamo fare...almeno io da qua.


----------



## Ewy (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...senti che presuntuoso!!!
> Stai molto attento, anche il mio era convinto di sé stesso e l'ho visto come è andata a finire...:mrgreen:
> Sono contentissima di averlo scoperto, molto meno lui.
> E questo perché mi dà la possibilità di condurre il gioco, capisci? Il famoso coltello dalla parte del manico.
> Il potere è mio, ora, e non è cosa da poco.


Certo, quando veniamo sgamati i sensi di colpa ci attanagliano e le mogli conducono il gioco, e' normale. Io ho un collega che e' stato scoperto dalla moglie, ha messo la testa a posto e adesso dopo il lavoro torna a casa e prepara cena, il sabato pulisce casa, insomma e' diventato una massaia e un marito premuroso. Non so' quanto sia vero il suo atteggiamento perche' il lupo perde il pelo ....ma in questo momento funziona.


----------



## UltimoSangre (1 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oooo diceva pure coso.....coso là....aiutame a dì..............ICARO



lol


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Certo, quando veniamo sgamati i sensi di colpa ci attanagliano e le mogli conducono il gioco, e' normale. Io ho un collega che e' stato scoperto dalla moglie, ha messo la testa a posto e adesso dopo il lavoro torna a casa e prepara cena, il sabato pulisce casa, insomma e' diventato una massaia e un marito premuroso. Non so' quanto sia vero il suo atteggiamento perche' il lupo perde il pelo ....ma in questo momento funziona.


ciao Ewy..mi tocco perche'argomento scottante.Non funziona si resta traditore tutta la vita..perche'noi siamo fatti cosi',sono momenti belli,non si rinuncia.Io una settimana fa'a quest'ora ero a pezzi..finita con una delle due..gia'dimenticata e piani piccanti al cell con l'amante superstite..troppo bello


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> *Certo, quando veniamo sgamati i sensi di colpa ci attanagliano e le mogli conducono il gioco, e' normale. *Io ho un collega che e' stato scoperto dalla moglie, ha messo la testa a posto e adesso dopo il lavoro torna a casa e prepara cena, il sabato pulisce casa, insomma e' diventato una massaia e un marito premuroso. Non so' quanto sia vero il suo atteggiamento perche' il lupo perde il pelo ....ma in questo momento funziona.




ma tu lo puoi, per ora, solo intuire cosa vi succede dopo la sgamatura.
Allora ti posso dire che: sensi di colpa pari a zero, tanto dispiacere per essere stato beccato e per aver quindi dato il via a questa crisi pazzesca.
Quindi: rimorso NON per la cosa in sé (l'aspetto morale non è proprio contemplato), ma per il casino che ha portato nella nostra famiglia.
Una cazzata che non valeva la pena...


----------



## Ewy (1 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Ewy..mi tocco perche'argomento scottante.Non funziona si resta traditore tutta la vita..perche'noi siamo fatti cosi',sono momenti belli,non si rinuncia.Io una settimana fa'a quest'ora ero a pezzi..finita con una delle due..gia'dimenticata e piani piccanti al cell con l'amante superstite..troppo bello


Hello Lothar, tutto vero, momenti indimenticabili, quando li vivi non puoi piu' farne a meno, tutt'altra cosa con la moglie dopo 30anni di matrimonio, meno pausa, cazzi e mazzi, buon intenditor....:condom::condom::condom:


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Ewy..mi tocco perche'argomento scottante.Non funziona si resta traditore tutta la vita..perche'noi siamo fatti cosi',sono momenti belli,non si rinuncia.Io una settimana fa'a quest'ora ero a pezzi..finita con una delle due..gia'dimenticata e piani piccanti al cell con l'amante superstite..troppo bello



Guarda Lothar, più ci penso e più ti dico che tua moglie, che è donna intelligente, lascia le cose così come stanno perché le fa comodo che restino tali.
Non è ingenuità, è furbizia, calcolo...
Altrimenti ti avrebbe già beccato sai da quanto....
Non è mica così difficile, sai?


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Hello Lothar, tutto vero, momenti indimenticabili, quando li vivi non puoi piu' farne a meno, tutt'altra cosa con la moglie dopo 30anni di matrimonio, meno pausa, cazzi e mazzi, buon intenditor....:condom::condom::condom:



...ma allora non lo sai che con una donna dell'età di tua moglie è molto, ma molto meglio....
Ma ti devo insegnare tutto?


----------



## Ewy (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma tu lo puoi, per ora, solo intuire cosa vi succede dopo la sgamatura.
> Allora ti posso dire che: sensi di colpa pari a zero, tanto dispiacere per essere stato beccato e per aver quindi dato il via a questa crisi pazzesca.
> Quindi: rimorso NON per la cosa in sé (l'aspetto morale non è proprio contemplato), ma per il casino che ha portato nella nostra famiglia.
> Una cazzata che non valeva la pena...


E' strano...forse finge di essere un duro ma credo che in fondo...e' impossibile dai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E sì, hai ragione, Tebe è vaccinata e buon per lei che vive meglio.
> Una cosa è certa: i traditori non meritano affatto il nostro dolore, e io me ne voglio liberare al più presto.
> Si dice che volere è potere, no? Allora mi voglio impegnare al massimo stadio per riuscire nell'intento.
> Loro non sono così sofferenti, non lo sono mai stati, ma scusa se generalizzo..... parlo per me allora.
> ...


No, io no... è lui che mi sta appiccicato:mrgreen:


----------



## Ewy (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora non lo sai che con una donna dell'età di tua moglie è molto, ma molto meglio....
> Ma ti devo insegnare tutto?


Si e' molto meglio, vado sul sicuro a parte il problema secchezza al quale si ovvia con lubrificanti specifici, ma vuoi mettere una 40enne? non c'e' storia


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> E' strano...forse finge di essere un duro ma credo che in fondo...e' impossibile dai...




Ma no, quale finzione?
Penso che abbia la tua stessa forma mentale, più o meno, quindi come fa a provare sensi di colpa?
Almeno è autentico....
Anche per lui non c'è niente di male....e a forza di dirlo, comincio a pensarlo anch'io!
E questo è molto male per lui....capisci?


----------



## Eliade (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Più che il via libera ha confermato quello che sostenevo da sempre. Che la fedeltà non esiste ed essere traditi è solo una rottura di palle temporanea e che si vive una volta sola.
> Tutto il resto è polvere da scrollarsi addosso.
> 
> Non mi sono pentita di essere stata fedele per sette anni. Anzi. Ne sono orgogliosa.
> Ma si sa....chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato.:mrgreen:


Dalle mie parti si dice:  'e voglia 'e _mettere __rum_, chi nasce bignè nun po' addiventà babbà (versione dolce).:carneval:


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Si e' molto meglio, vado sul sicuro a parte *il problema secchezza *al quale si ovvia con lubrificanti specifici, ma vuoi mettere una 40enne? non c'e' storia




lo sapevo che non avresti capito...ma non posso essere così diretta.
Rifletti sul problema che ti ho evidenziato, che forse problema non è...


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda Lothar, più ci penso e più ti dico che tua moglie, che è donna intelligente, lascia le cose così come stanno perché le fa comodo che restino tali.
> Non è ingenuità, è furbizia, calcolo...
> Altrimenti ti avrebbe già beccato sai da quanto....
> Non è mica così difficile, sai?


Infatti...


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, io no... è lui che mi sta appiccicato:mrgreen:



E non ho ancora capito....
Chiedo venia!


----------



## Ewy (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> lo sapevo che non avresti capito...ma non posso essere così diretta.
> Rifletti sul problema che ti ho evidenziato, che forse problema non è...


Faccio anche quello in precedenza ci mancherebbe....e va' che e' uno spettacolo, ma una 40enne porca al punto giusto...e' un'altra cosa


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora non lo sai che con una donna dell'età di tua moglie è molto, ma molto meglio....
> Ma ti devo insegnare tutto?



stavolta Diletta hai ragione..sono contento sia durata un giorno con la mia coetanea..ci eravamo gia'tanto presi..questa e'ragazzina..bellissima ma sempre troppo giovane


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Faccio anche quello in precedenza ci mancherebbe....e va' che e' uno spettacolo, ma una 40enne porca al punto giusto...e' un'altra cosa




Bè, è ovvio e qui mi arrendo!
Pensa se tua moglie leggesse tutte queste belle cosine....quando rientri a casa, mi immagino la scenetta!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Si e' molto meglio, vado sul sicuro a parte il problema secchezza al quale si ovvia con lubrificanti specifici, ma vuoi mettere una 40enne? non c'e' storia


Io oltre a Lothar lovvo anche Ewyno!:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stavolta Diletta hai ragione..sono contento sia durata un giorno con la mia coetanea..ci eravamo gia'tanto presi..questa e'ragazzina..bellissima ma sempre troppo giovane




E con una ragazzina ti permetti di fare di tutto?
Io non riesco tanto a vederla sta cosa, mi sembrerebbe quasi abuso di potere...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda Lothar, più ci penso e più ti dico che tua moglie, che è donna intelligente, lascia le cose così come stanno perché le fa comodo che restino tali.
> Non è ingenuità, è furbizia, calcolo...
> Altrimenti ti avrebbe già beccato sai da quanto....
> Non è mica così difficile, sai?


ieri sera mi sembrava di essere alla digos..sono tonato alle 20:30,in effetti aperitivo con amica...sul serio..non ti dico quante volte mi ha chiesto''dove eri''..beccarmi e'impossibile,le prove sono nel cell che vive qua'..sospetta si..


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, è ovvio e qui mi arrendo!
> Pensa se tua moglie leggesse tutte queste belle cosine....quando rientri a casa, mi immagino la scenetta!!!:mrgreen:



Già fatto
Aspetto solo il momento giusto


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Faccio anche quello in precedenza ci mancherebbe....e va' che e' uno spettacolo, ma una 40enne porca al punto giusto...e' un'altra cosa



ovvio amico mica verrebbero con noi se fossero sante...infatti la mia amica 45enni che non sa fare i pompini mi hanno detto si sia lamentata con le amiche..nessuna se la vuole fare..marito a parte..ahahahahhah


----------



## Ewy (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, è ovvio e qui mi arrendo!
> *Pensa se tua moglie leggesse tutte queste belle cosine....quando rientri a casa, mi immagino la scenetta!!!:mrgreen:*


*Azz!!!* teribbileee! mi scancello dal forum...no, non credo che mi riconosca, poi lei usa poco il pc, qualche partita a carte quando ha tempo.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> *Azz!!!* teribbileee! mi scancello dal forum...no, non credo che mi riconosca, poi lei usa poco il pc, qualche partita a carte quando ha tempo.



le nostre mogli non vengono qua'Ewy..tranquillo...partite a carte..ahahahah.attento.la mia ex teneva la pagina del burraco,e in basso nascosto..nostro''carteggio''


----------



## Ewy (1 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio amico mica verrebbero con noi se fossero sante...infatti la mia amica 45enni che non sa fare i pompini mi hanno detto si sia lamentata con le amiche..nessuna se la vuole fare..marito a parte..ahahahahhah


E certo i pompini o li sai fare o anda...pero' porca puzzola il marito non poteva insegnarglielo a farli bene? e che cz la mette in strada inesperta? se dovesse accadere a me una cosa simile le direi: ah bella! torna a casa fatti insegnare da tuo marito e ritorna quando sei pronta...


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ieri sera mi sembrava di essere alla digos..sono tonato alle 20:30,in effetti aperitivo con amica...sul serio..non ti dico quante volte mi ha chiesto''dove eri''..*beccarmi e'impossibile,*le prove sono nel cell che vive qua'..sospetta si..





Sìsì....
dillo a mio marito, lo pensava anche lui e ancora ora non riesce a capacitarsene...."ma come ha fatto??"

Ma, ripeto: i suoi sono molto più che sospetti e va bene così, fidati.
Le scene alla digos sono una commedia, una copertura... 
va bè, ora stacco...buona serata a tutti!


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> *E certo i pompini o li sai fare o anda*...pero' porca puzzola il marito non poteva insegnarglielo a farli bene? e che cz la mette in strada inesperta? se dovesse accadere a me una cosa simile le direi: ah bella! torna a casa fatti insegnare da tuo marito e ritorna quando sei pronta...


Quanta poesia Ewyno....:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> E certo i pompini o li sai fare o anda...pero' porca puzzola il marito non poteva insegnarglielo a farli bene? e che cz la mette in strada inesperta? se dovesse accadere a me una cosa simile le direi: ah bella! torna a casa fatti insegnare da tuo marito e ritorna quando sei pronta...


l'outing l'ha fatto a cena con 4 coppie..mai riso tanto..e la faccia dell'invornito che ha sposato...invece la mia amante di un giorno era stata poetica...sesso orale solo se c'e'coinvolgimento..ho fatto un atremenda fatica a stare serio...


----------



## Ewy (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quanta poesia Ewyno....:mrgreen:


Sto' vivendo la fase epica dell'ammoree!  :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'outing l'ha fatto a cena con 4 coppie..mai riso tanto..e la faccia dell'invornito che ha sposato...invece la mia amante di un giorno era stata poetica...*sesso orale solo se c'e'coinvolgimento.*.ho fatto un atremenda fatica a stare serio...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



guarda che e'vero...la cosa buffa che aveva 56anni,non 26..voleva l'ammmooorre per far e i pompini....ma dico io si puo'??????


----------



## Niko74 (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, perchè io qui prima sono una traditrice e poi una tradita. Quindi ragiono diversamente. Ma tutte le donne che ho conosciuto che sono state tradite non riescono a dimenticare. E anche questo forum ne è un esempio.
> Non ci vogliono le statistiche .Basta sapere leggere


Dimenticare è un conto, rigirare a vita il coltello della piaga e non riuscire a perdonare è una cosa diversa...


----------



## Niko74 (1 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Più che il via libera ha confermato quello che sostenevo da sempre. *Che la fedeltà non esiste* ed essere traditi è solo una rottura di palle temporanea e che si vive una volta sola.
> Tutto il resto è polvere da scrollarsi addosso.
> 
> Non mi sono pentita di essere stata fedele per sette anni. Anzi. Ne sono orgogliosa.
> Ma si sa....chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato.:mrgreen:


Più corretto dire che PER TE la fedeltà non esiste....mia moglie mica ha le corna eh


----------



## Tebe (1 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Più corretto dire che PER TE la fedeltà non esiste....mia moglie mica ha le corna eh


Infatti è sottointeso che è per me. Nessuno fino ad ora mi ha dimostrato il contrario nonostante ogni mio compagno si professasse assolutamente fedele. Quando affermo una cosa è sempre su mia esperienza mica su quella degli altri


----------



## Niko74 (1 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ieri sera mi sembrava di essere alla digos..sono tonato alle 20:30,in effetti aperitivo con amica...sul serio..non ti dico quante volte mi ha chiesto''dove eri''..*beccarmi e'impossibile*,le prove sono nel cell che vive qua'..sospetta si..


Mmmmhhhh


----------



## Daniele (3 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> So che forse lo dicono in tanti ma in un periodo brutto in cui non mi sentivo felice  è arrivato lui che mi corteggiava in un modo cavalleresco, mi scriveva poesie mi diceva cose carine di cui il quel momento avevo bisogno.... Il mio ragazzo in quel periodo non faceva altro che farmi notare tutti i miei sbagli dirmi che dovevo ripigliarmi da quel mio malessere e io.... ci sono cascata come un pero lesso...
> 
> Con l'altro ci siamo visti 3 volte poi però è subentrata l'angoscia ( non che mi possa scoprire perchè sono certa al 1000 per 1000 che non ci sarà mai la possibilità) ma ( vi prego non ridete) sul fatto che lui dopo questa vita terrena lo possa scoprire e passare un eternità infelice, che  da vecchi guardandomi possa chiedermi se gli sono sempre stata fedele...
> 
> ...



Una risposta onesta: Cazzi tuoi! hai voluto il suo salsicciotto? Adesso ti spupazzi i sensi di colpa.


----------

